# wards hawthorne



## sailorbenjamin (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi,
Back in my misspent youth, I had a Wards Hawthorne that I was pretty fond of.  I've not seen another like it.  It looked a lot like a Raleigh 3 speed or one of those Austrian built JC Higgins, or even a Schwinn World.  The rims were white with black pinstripes and it had a coaster brake.
Any ideas?
Thanks,
ben


----------

